# North Carolina Coaster bike ride



## DonChristie (Aug 23, 2015)

Lets get a monthly ride going out here somewhere! Maybe we could ride in Charlotte or anywhere. Downtown seemed pretty bike friendly. What do you East Coasters think? Will September work? The weekends are 5/6, 12/13, 19/20 and 26/27. Chime in and we can figure this out! Lets ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2015)

The only weekend I'm good for would be 12-13. Heck even if its just a few of us it better than nothing. I'm not really familiar with Charlotte but scoping out a route would be a good idea as well. Also check to see if there are any major events in town--either NASCAR or pro Football can make a mess of things. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure about the other sporting events, but NASCAR is in Richmond on the 12th. I like the sounds of the organized rides, something that's lacking here. The Mayors Ride http://bikecharlotte.org/  is during bike week each Spring, bringing awareness to cycling in Charlotte. That's something that would be cool to do as a group as well. My schedule is hit and miss fo/r weekends, as I work a lot of them, but I'd definitely  ride when I can and am looking forward to meeting everyone. Thanks for the initiative Schwinndoggy!


----------



## wspeid (Aug 23, 2015)

You might also mark the annual Durham Tweed Ride on November 8th on your calendar.  They do a 10 mile ride through town and end up at the Irish pub in town; there's always a good group of us there with vintage bikes.  It's sponsored by Seven Stars Cycling is a fun time.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Lets get a monthly ride going out here somewhere! Maybe we could ride in Charlotte or anywhere. Downtown seemed pretty bike friendly. What do you East Coasters think? Will September work? The weekends are 5/6, 12/13, 19/20 and 26/27. Chime in and we can figure this out! Lets ride!




And something worth mentioning, which I still can't get used to, is that downtown is always referred to as "uptown".


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 23, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> And something worth mentioning, which I still can't get used to, is that downtown is always referred to as "uptown".



Oops! Darn foreigners! Ha! Ok, lets shoot for Saturday the 12th! I will try and figure out a meeting place, route and time. Unless anyone knows a place and route already. Will definately check out the other rides listed, thanks! However, i have no tweed! Haha!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 23, 2015)

Charlotte is 5 hours from me, which is too far to pull away from my family when I do so already for bike related activities, Raleigh/Durham is half that and doable and so is the coast.
I would be more inclined to come if there was a swap involved, like with the Eden meet.
The UCI championships are in Richmond next month btw and the cycling world is here for the events.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 23, 2015)

I got ya Chris! We can do the October ride in Raleigh or the coast? Im down for that! Maybe you can figure a date, place and route? Too bad you cant make September! When and where is the Eden meet?


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Don-not wasting anytime getting the wheels rolling here, are you??  One of my favorite routes is the Little Sugar Creek Greenway route from 7th and Kings (near CPCC) to historic Freedom Park. Never clocked it, but I'm guessing 8 miles round trip. Beautiful bike paths, coffee shops and pubs along the way. Freedom Park is local bike geek gathering place, and you can ride back on Queens Rd, one of the most spectacularly beautiful riding streets in town. I should be able to make the 9/12 ride you've planned, now just need to finish my 63 Flightliner which got out of it's OX bath yesterday. 



schwinndoggy said:


> Oops! Darn foreigners! Ha! Ok, lets shoot for Saturday the 12th! I will try and figure out a meeting place, route and time. Unless anyone knows a place and route already. Will definately check out the other rides listed, thanks! However, i have no tweed! Haha!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 24, 2015)

That is the exact trail I saw and plan on going to check out today, hopefully! Do you want to meet there today?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like a great route--you had me at coffee! Now just deciding which bike to ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2015)

I am planning on hitting the Sugar Creek trail on Tuesday to check it out. Anybody want to meet up about 10 am? Headed to Freedom park at 1900 East blvd., 28203. Post or text me @ 714.767.0576.
Thanks, Don


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2015)

Today I went and scouted the little sugar creek trail and its real nice! Snakes along the creek past Freedom park and onto uptown Charlotte. Its about 5 miles one way. It turns out Freedom park is in the middle of the trail, so thats not a great place to meet. The beginning of the trail is at 3352 Westfield road. Lets meet there! 

Bumping this up!

Date- Sept. 13, Sunday
Time- 9:30 AM
Location- 3352 Westfield road (parking there)
My cel-714.767.0576


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2015)

It's better than 6 hrs for me. Wished I could justify the meet and ride on the 12th. 

If.you guys ever want to hit Va. Beach, I know a few here that would be game for a bar crawl that sells coffee for Shawn. 
Take some pictures guys.
And the Colson looks great and glad it made it's long journey safe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 1, 2015)

Snakes along the creek past Freedom park and onto uptown Charlotte.
Bumping this up!

Date- Sept. 12
Time- 9:30 AM
Location- 3352 Westfield road (parking there)
My cel-714.767.0576[/QUOTE]


BTT.
What kind of snakes do they have in the Carolinas?!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha! I meant the path "snakes" along the creek! However, i heard they have Black snakes (good ones) and diamond backs (bad ones) out here. Apparently, diamond backs are deadly! Have seen neither!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking forward to it! Looks like a great route. About a three hour drive for me-we may come up the night before so we don't have to get up butt early! V/r Shawn                   P.S. Hey JD I'd bring the Aerocycle for you to ride if you wanted to make the six hour trip.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 4, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Haha! I meant the path "snakes" along the creek! However, i heard they have Black snakes (good ones) and diamond backs (bad ones) out here. Apparently, diamond backs are deadly! Have seen neither!




Not a lot of rattlers here in the Queen City, but Copperheads, equally dangerous and much more plentiful are very common-killed 3 this year in my back yard that borders a creek.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 4, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Today I went and scouted the little sugar creek trail and its real nice! Snakes along the creek past Freedom park and onto uptown Charlotte. Its about 5 miles one way. It turns out Freedom park is in the middle of the trail, so thats not a great place to meet. The beginning of the trail is at 3352 Westfield road. Lets meet there!
> 
> Bumping this up!
> 
> ...




GREAT Shots, Don! Glad you jumping right into the Charlotte scene!


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 4, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Haha! I meant the path "snakes" along the creek! However, i heard they have Black snakes (good ones) and diamond backs (bad ones) out here. Apparently, diamond backs are deadly! Have seen neither!



Found this rascal in one of our bird houses last week. They like eggs too!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2015)

Damn Frank, is that one of those friendly Black snakes out here? You are right Jim, it is the Copperhead not the diamondback. I met a bike guy about 2 miles from my house that is planning on riding with us also! He has a ton of bikes and parts! Great guy! If anyone needs a bike to ride, speak up! We got extras! At the meeting spot there was not a coffee shop. I am gonna stop at starbucks and get a box of Coffee!
Lets ride!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 5, 2015)

Right on Don! Have a great ride!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just checked the weather--I'm bringing my motorcycle rain gear! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, friendly black snake finding some easy pickins in the bird houses. Looks like the weather is cooling a bit and should be nice for Sunday.  I won't be back from out now town yet, so you guys have a good one! Nice work on the box o coffee too Don!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2015)

Damn! 50% chance of rain! We are gonna get wet! No way my wife will go. Sunday is supposed to be nice. Should we do it on Sunday?


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh shoot, I was looking at Sunday weather.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2015)

----Hurricane Coaster update---

Ride has been changed to Sunday due to mother nature not cooperating! 

Same time, same place!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Good! girlfriend is back onboard with making the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump! Because its tomorrow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Caught some rain on the way up today but just got finished getting both bikes clean and ready to go for tomorrow. See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2015)

The first ride is in the bag! Had a great time! We had 8 riders and a bunch of Coffee! ha! Thanks for everyone who made it out!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful day and nice place to ride! I thought about coming down but I'm saving my money for a road trip in early October. I'll make the next one!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2015)

Absolute perfect weather! Too bad you could not make it out, Don! We figured we would do the 2nd Sunday of each Month! Sunday, October 11th will be the next Hurricane Coaster ride! Weather permitting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2015)

A big thanks to Don and Carol for getting this going and making sure we had coffee! An absolutely gorgeous day and great ride with a bunch of great folks. I would say the inaugural Hurricane Coaster Ride was a success! Riders were: Don & Carol, Shawn & Heidi, Tim & Vickie, Jim, and Joel. We look forward to the next one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2015)

A few more pics. Until October... V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like a great start to something big. Thanks for the pics, looks awesome.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 13, 2015)

Don, great job on pulling off an awesome ride. No I'm not from your area, but wanted to say Congrads on forming a ride group. I think every state needs one. A couple of friends and myself did the same thing a couple years ago and more people show up with each ride we do. Can't wait to see pics of your next ride. Rob.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 14, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Absolute perfect weather! Too bad you could not make it out, Don! We figured we would do the 2nd Sunday of each Month! Sunday, October 11th will be the next Hurricane Coaster ride! Weather permitting.




Is the Oct 11 ride the same place or near? I'll be in N. Carolina for part of my road trip, with a little adjustment I could make this ride! And the leaves should be starting to change which should make for some great scenery....


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 14, 2015)

Don-I was thinking the same place would be best! We still have alot of Vintage Bike cultivating to do in this area! Ha! There were a few people who said they would come out then. 

Rob- thanks for the compliments! Im stoked to now have a monthly ride here in Charlotte! I also created a facebook page, HurricaneCoaster1941. I will post the link later. Ride on!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for putting this together, Don. Had a great time riding and making new CABE friends. Looking forward to the Oct ride!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 14, 2015)

To anyone who is on Facebook here is the link - www.facebook.com/HurricaneCoaster1941


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey don. I'm not a Facebook member(yet), but the wife pulled up your ride group page and it is fantastic. I'm really happy for you guys. Very impressive. Rob.


----------

